# Pic request 2009 335i Sedan Montego Blue



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has or has seen a picture of a 2009 335i Montego blue sedan(LCI) with Black interior and sports package(purchase order placed 12/27, build date 4th week in Jan).

The closest I've found was here but the guy has Xdrive and it looks like a monster truck with the wheel gap.: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3540812&posted=1#post3540812


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

I tried to photoshop it to make it lower...came out like crap... here is the original though if anyone has time.

Thanks!

2 month wait for a car is painful!


----------

